# In-Charm Handel



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2017)

Delenatii x hangianum

My second one to bloom this year! 
The color, shape, size and fragrance are about the same as the first one. 
The plant is a little bit smaller but with multiple growths.
Both are good grower. Hopefully they will bloom regularly now that they have flowered once.

Lovely scent!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 9, 2017)

Interesting. Has this been back crossed on to hangianum yet?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh, yes. Many years ago! 
In Taiwan, they cross everything with everything else around. lol 

I have one seedling which is growing nicely. 
Still at least three years away from blooming I would think. 
Can't wait!!!


----------



## John M (Dec 9, 2017)

That's really great! Congrats!


----------



## emydura (Dec 9, 2017)

Just fantastic.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 9, 2017)

Oh wow - strange but beautiful!


----------



## gego (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice form and a beautiful plant. Congrats

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Dec 9, 2017)

Thats a good hybrid!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm worn out on pink flowers, so normally I'd pass on something like this but my my my that is one gorgeous flower. Do these hold their shape pretty well or do the petals start to curl and recurve/cup? Hangianum might be the best thing to happen for Paph hybridization in recent history. You can't argue with enormous showy fragrant slipper blooms.


----------



## blondie (Dec 10, 2017)

Wow I love this im not a pic fan to behonest but this a just yummy wowness.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 11, 2017)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## e-spice (Dec 11, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks great, I like it very much.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 11, 2017)

Very nice

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 11, 2017)

I like it. Easy grower?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes, easy but a bit slow. 
It loves to grow roots. Too growth isn't bad at three growths at this first blooming. 
My other plant of the same cross that flowered earlier this year is the same. 
Multiple growths were present when it flowered for the first time and with pot full of roots.

I have a third one in low sheath. Also a multiple growths plant. 
I've had them for at least three years as "blooming size".
They all have about doubled in size. Slowly but steadily. 

I have two seedlings from a member here. 
They are also slow, but finally pushing some big leaves since this past summer! Yay!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2017)

Is the pouch small, or are the laterals really big!?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 12, 2017)

Both.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2017)

OK. Thanks for sharing. Looking good!


----------



## SlipperMatt (Dec 14, 2017)

Wonderful! Relatively big flower, lovely pastell colors.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2017)

Love the colors! It sure has a tall dorsal.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Love the colors! It sure has a tall dorsal.



Yeah, my first one to bloom had nearly identical shape.

I have a third plant in low spike. 
Hopefully that one will be fat and round.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 17, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

Send me the one you don't want!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 20, 2017)

I'll have to see once my third one blooms and compare. 
My first two might be the same. They were in the same pot but looked like a two plant compot. They fell apart with my intervention at my last repotting which was a while ago.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow, another great primary!


----------

